# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes  19.10.2011, SagemEG_V19.8 released!

## mohamed73

*18.10.2011, SagemEG_V19.8 released!*   *What`s new?*   *-fixed Mi-208_X100V1.1.0B11-GPRS-TIGO-S7-TXD-EFPS-SIM `Bootloader failed!` problem; 
       -add support for TV00569003BABD fls device [NOR_ID: 0x008C, 0x22F6] (used in some Avio phones); 
       -recognition ULC2plus phones added; 
       - added direct unlock for new FW`s:*   *ZTE* 
       - *S309,* *E-SA-CELLC-P108A33FM(S)V1.0.0B03;*
       - *S315+*, *E-GH-MTN-P108A27FM(S)V1.0.0B01;*
       - *MTC236,* *ER-AM-MTS-P108E6(S)(64)V1.0.0B03;*
       - *VF236,* *ER-P108E6(S)(64)V1.0.0B05;*     *HUAWEI* 
         - *-HUAWEI G2200CV100R001BLRC36B303SEC**;*   *- Added NCK calculating for some newest HUAWEI phones:*
           - *-G1000_REL_C1.2RT01V01.01**;*
           - *-G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MZE3.P181.I24.37.00**;*
           - *-G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P243.I24.38.04**;*  
PS:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *
SagDD support continues!* 
Good luck!   *SagDD Team*

----------

